# Chaeto in main tank?



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I got a nice chunk of chaeto this past weekend and am wondering about making a setup for keeping it in my main tank as I dont think I want a sump. I thinking of using a something like this as I have one from one of my old tanks to build a container for it:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Accessories_Traps_Betta-Security-House_8033793_102.html?tc=fish

Basically it hangs on the top side of the tank like a stort of an over flow. The bottom has no holes, the side has small holes for water to get in and out. the top of the box is just above my water line and it has a pump hear to the holes in the side and i have raised one of my pumps to splash a little bit of water in through the top. I can also put 3 dividers in to give me 4 sections to put different things in but for now it's chaeto only as I dont know what else would be beneficial.

Here are my questions. Other than the Chaeto getting out of the box is there anything else I hsould be worried about?

I read that you should run opposite light on your sump to prevent ph shifts so is having it in my tank with the same light schedule as the rest of the inhabitants going to cause ph shifts that are broad enough to cause harm to fish, inverts and coral?

Is there anything else that i can add in the box in a seperate section seperated by a divider that would be benefitial?

What do you think about the general idea overall. Anyone else try something like this?

Thanks as always.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You could always try the DIY aquaclear hob fuge.

Here's an example - http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=679159&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

Atleast this way it doesn't take up tank space like the beta container. Plus you can still run opposite lighting schedules if you keep the light contained withing the DIY fuge.


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

ive got the same thing and it works fairly good... i use chaeto in 2 containers basicly i go chaeto>Rubble>chaeto>Rubble


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info but I kind of like the way it looks in the tank. Will the lighting cause a problem?


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

A cheaper option would be to go to the dollar store and grab one of those clear plastic soap containers w/suction. it's got holes on the sides and bottom.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice idea. I already had this one though


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

buy a hob breeding box on ebay about $20, works great for me

something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Freshw...pplies_Fish&hash=item53e34d50c7#ht_3081wt_790

they also have larger size


----------

